# اصنع كاشف معادن متطور



## alglifia (11 يناير 2010)

:28:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اليكم اخواني هذه المشاركة البسيطة و هي لدارة كاشف معادن 
و لكن المشكل الوحيد الذي لم استطع ايجاد حل له هو عدد اللفات للراس الكاشف و اتمنى ممن له الخبرة في مجال الهيرتز الا يبخل علينا بالمساعدة و الله في عون العبد ماكان العبد في عون اخيه 
و بسم الله نبدا 
اولا : مخطط الدارة:85:
انظر المرفقات الصورة 1 و 2



ثانيا : pcb الدارة :77:
انظر المرفقات الصورة 3


ثالثا : عناصر الدارة :1:
انظر المرفقات الصورة 4


رابعا : تمثيل للدارة : :63:
انظر المرفقات الصورة 5


خامسا : صورة الدارة بعد الانجاز :85:
انظر المرفقات الصورة 6 و 7


سادسا : الراس الكاشف و بعض المعلومات عن تركيبه 
انظر المرفقات الصورة 8


ارجو ان اكون قد قدمت هذا الموضوع بطريقة واضحة 
و اتمنى ممن له الخبرة ان يحدد لنا كيف يمكننا ان نصنع لفات الراس الكاشف بوشيعتيه الاولى والثانية 
و جزاكم الله خيرا
:77::77::77::77::77:​


----------



## alglifia (11 يناير 2010)

*المرفقات*

هذه هي المرفقات و لكم جزيل الشكر و التقدير
:77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## عقيل الزعبي (10 فبراير 2010)

شكراً لكم اريد الملفات كاملة مع الترددات


----------



## على التومى (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ياخى بما ينفع اخوانك


----------



## محمدالقبالي (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الموضوع 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الياس عبد النور (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكور بارك الله بك


----------



## kalifa0000 (23 يونيو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## iyad aljammal (29 مايو 2011)

:75::75::75:


----------



## saud_uk (30 مايو 2011)

شاكر لك اخي الفاضل على الموضوع


----------



## متولي انور (31 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## himashat (21 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخواني المشرفين على الملتقى اشكركم جزيل الشكر على اضافتي لكم كل الاحترام واتمنى لكم التوفيق والابداع


----------



## himashat (21 مايو 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## himashat (21 مايو 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## ramocha (22 مايو 2013)

الف الف شكر


----------



## dole99 (26 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم لو امكن افيدوني في كيفية تركيب بوابة كشف المعادن Garrett PD 6500i


----------



## ابو عمرو شتا (23 يونيو 2013)

الاخ المشرف المخلص: ماجد عباس رجاء التكرم بشرح وافي عن ملف باحث جهاز كشف المعادن وقوانين لفه وما علاقة قطر ملف الباحث وعمق الجهاز وهل لو كبر قطر الملف ذاد عمق البحث عن الدفين نريد كلام وقوانين تساعدنا علي تصنيع ملف مناسب لعمق 3 او 4 م تقريبا وجزاكم الله خير رجا الاهتمام بذلك الامر


----------



## kader1996 (2 يوليو 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## محمد الياباني (2 يوليو 2013)

الله يوفقك اخي الكريم . . .


----------



## سمير بانبو (9 يوليو 2013)

برنامج جميل جدا


----------



## ميكانيكا ايكا (9 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لك اخي على هذا الموضوع ما هو افضل جهاز للبحث عن الذهب


----------



## ادور (15 يوليو 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررر كتير 
والي الامام


----------



## فقيه العرب (18 يوليو 2013)

:28:لما لا تكون الصور مباشره على الموقع ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## بحراسكندرية (22 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ياخى بما ينفع اخوانك​
​


----------

